

Ask HN: When should you expect that a candidate tries the product? - tlogan

If you are hiring the second&#x2F;third employee for a Web based SaaS company, at which point of interview process do you expect that candidate tries the product? Immediately? Before phone interview?
======
mmorett
2nd or 3rd employee? I'd expect it of all candidates where it is relevant
(i.e. not the cleaning crew). And I'd expect it before the phone interview.

How can they hold a meaningful conversation with you if they don't know what
the product does and how it behaves? _This_ is relevant stuff they should be
quizzed on vs. how many Pascal Triangles you can fit in a 747 or some such
nonsense.

This is your FizzBuzz. Maybe your pre-FizzBuzz. If they're too "busy" to take
a look at your product, you're too "busy" to talk to them. Best of luck...

